
Valve ordered by French court to allow resale of digital games [in French] - Majromax
https://www.nextinpact.com/news/108209-ufc-que-choisir-vs-valve-justice-consacre-vente-doccasion-jeux-dematerialises.htm
======
Majromax
In a very brief summary, the French court here has held that the EU doctrines
relating to rights exhaustion -- that a copyright holder cannot control the
resale of physical goods -- also applies to digital games sold on Valve's
platform. This will apparently require Valve to allow transfer and sale of
games on the Steam platform.

Additionally, the court also struck various limiting terms in the Steam ToS,
including a total disclaimer of liability for damage caused by betas. (I'm
uncertain if this liability waiver was to apply to beta versions of games or
beta versions of the Steam client.)

